# Kirkville Locomotive Works



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

I just randomly found this site via Ebay, then checked out the Facebook site. I must say this guy is quite impressive. His models are 3d printed, the quality and the variety is good.

If you're looking for a model not made by the big companies, he'll most likely have it or is able to produce it. If you're looking for a specific model to modify, detail, paint to suit your preferred prototype this is a great way. If you're after a Alco 636, EMD BL-2, HH600, Boxcab or any other prototype this is the place to go.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

That's Mark Dashnaw. He's well known on LSC.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Yes it is, and Mark is doing something really great for the modelling community.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I had an F40PH made up a couple years ago. One of my favorite trains in my collection.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Entire forum on his stuff:

https://www.largescalecentral.com/forums/36/mark-s-3d-printing

Greg - 657


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks

Only another 90 ish Alco's to go on my wish list of unique 3d printed engines


----------



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

The thing that has kept me from buying any of the locomotives is that what I saws says they are designed for Aristocraft trucks. No big supply of Aristocraft power trucks.

Doug


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They take a lot of finish work, filling and sanding... if you can get some close up photos you will see what I mean.


I'm too lazy for all that finishing work.


Greg


----------



## Rocket630 (Oct 12, 2019)

I have built 4 of these locomotives and have worked pretty well.....they require quite a bit of work, and u will need to add your own detail parts. They are good winter projects.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

bmwr71 said:


> The thing that has kept me from buying any of the locomotives is that what I saws says they are designed for Aristocraft trucks. No big supply of Aristocraft power trucks.
> 
> Doug


Actually Bachmann sells the Aristo motor block still (ball bearing version). You just need to find the decorative AAR sideframes...which I think he can actually make for you.


----------



## Rocket630 (Oct 12, 2019)

The Alco C430 i built come with truck side frames, and the motor blocks are available from RLD Hobbies.
Nice to be able to run something different. I added Aristo SD-45 weights to mine (2) they pull and run good.
LED headlights and Phoenix sound. The Alco C415 i used the Aristo motor blocks with the stock side frames.


----------

